# Temperaturen Coolermaster  Nepton 120XL in Ordnung?



## StarGer (28. November 2014)

Abend, ich habe seit heute die Coolermaster  Nepton 120XL. 

Alles eingebaut und gleich mal gestestet: 

Auf einem i5 4670K@4,0 Ghz bekomme ich im IDLE um die 32°C, unter Prime 95 hält sich die Temperatur bei 77°C für kurze Zeit, steigt dann aber auf bis 90°C an.

Hatte vorher einen Artic Freezer 13 mit ähnlichen IDLE Temperaturen, welcher jedoch sehr schnell auf 90°C+ anstieg.

Angeschlossen habe ich die Pumpe auf CPUFAN1 (2500 RPM laut BIOS, nicht regelbar) und die zwei Lüfter auf CPUFAN2 (900-2200 RPM).

Die Frage ist: 

Ist dass die max. Drehzahl der Pumpe, weder in der Anleitung noch auf der Webseite finde ich eine Drehzahlangabe?
Kann es sein dass das Mainboard auf CPUFAN1 keine vollen 12V ausgibt und somit die Pumpe nicht voll läuft?


----------



## Goyoma (28. November 2014)

Hallo,

Die Temps sehen für eine solche WaKü recht normal aus, unter Spielelast wird er ja so oder so nicht heiß wie bei P95.

DU kannst ja mal die Beiden Kabel bzw die der Pumpe und der Lüfter an die jeweils anderen CPU Fan Connectors auf dem Board stecken und sehen wie sich die Temps dann verhalten.


----------

